# Pistols



## Faithful Student (Sep 4, 2004)

Me and my dad like to shoot guns and hunt. I've been trying to get him to buy a semi-auto pistol, or a magnum model. Do any of you have any good reccomendations?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 4, 2004)

Semi Auto Rounds are more expensive than Wheel gun Ammo. So if you are into recreational shooting I would recommend a 38 or a 22 cal if you are just plunking around. But if you are into hunting depends on what you are hunting. 

357 Magum goes deeper into the target or thur it. They have been known to go thur car doors. 

45 cal is more of a blunt type impace that is why some Swat Teams use it for the knock down power and the lower velocity of the round. 

I have used both types of rounds while in Law Enforcement and both are excellent rounds just pick the best one for you.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 4, 2004)

You mentioned in another thread you are 13?  If your dad will allow you to get one of your own, be sure to get a pistol that "fits" your hand. There are many, many models out there that may be considered too big. I think it may be because the typical gun customer is usually a large male.  There are sometimes shooting problems (wrist limping or improper triggering) if the gun doesn't fit the hand properly.

I am a female and relatively small, so it is hard to find good powerful pistols that fit my hand comfortably. I got a 9mm glock 17 and I like it very, very much. 

- Ceicei


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 5, 2004)

.22 would probably be a good starter pistol for you.


----------



## Akula (Sep 5, 2004)

One of my favorite .22 pistols is the Ruger Mark II.  It's a very accurate pistol for the price, and can be upgraded if you want to get into competition.  The slide and trigger action are very easy to operate.  My only complaint about this gun is that if you put a lot of rounds through it, your thumb can get a little sore from repeatedly loading the clips.  This is easily worked around as you can buy a little thumb guard that assists in loading and eliminates this complaint.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 6, 2004)

As has been said: if this is your first one get a .22 or a mid-size .357 (pretty cheap if you shoot .38's).  If your heart is set on a centerfire-auto I would probably go with the 9mm simply because it's cheap to shoot (I personally prefer a .45 but then again, I carry it when I'm working).  Stay away from the little sub-compact "mouse-guns."  Their primary purpose is for concealment, not target shooting.  Other than that, find one that is comfortable and burn lots of ammo.


----------



## Seig (Sep 6, 2004)

AS far as ammo prices go, Check WalMart, they have some fantastic prices on bulk ammo, 100 round boxes....


----------

